# Spend my money!!



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

This should be fun for some. My budget for audio and video is 10k. I'll need a projector, screen, AVR or Separates, 5.2 or 7.2 speaker setup (room info below), blue ray player, power conditioner, and remote. Dedicated room 10x18x9. 90% movies. 

My sound preference is aimed at a fantastic soundstage and impressive dynamic range for movies while having the nuances necessary for good two channel use. 

I'd like to be able to run Atmos one day as well. While I don't mind the Klipsch sound, I prefer the smoothness of ML or B&W. I'm a little slanted towards BB gear as that's what I've been immersed with for several weeks.

Interested to see what some pros think about the best system for this budget. Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For speakers I would take a serious look at the SVS Ultra series
http://www.svsound.com/speakers/ultra-series
For a sub, the SVS pb13ultra is also an amazing sub


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would recommed Chane (link @ top of page/sponsor as well). His Arx system is outstanding. And Craig still has his Black Friday pricing in effect on subwoofers. $'s well spent.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

These kinds of posts are silly. But here we go. :bigsmile: You can probably find better prices if you look. Does not include shipping or taxes.

Video
Oppo 103 $499
Epson 5030 UB $2400
Seymour DIY AT screen w/wall $500-700 depening on build choices and size

AVR
marantz sr7007. $800

Power conditioner
APC J25B. $300

Remotes and Cables
Harmony one $180. Or Harmony 650 $80
Cables Blue Jeans. $ 200 (Not a fan of monoprice. JUNK)

Speakers and sub
Your room is small, so no reason to go floorstanders if matched with sub. But I will price as though floorstanders. 5 channel pricing.

SVS ultra towers center and bookshelves $3699. (You can save $1000 if you go bookshelves all around)
2x SVS SB2000 $1299 (People will say go ported, but your room is small. These will rock your socks off in the cleanest way you'll hear at this price.)

OR

An Axiom package

OR

Pioneer Package

OR

PSB Package

The speaker buget should be roughly 1/2 of the 10K.

Total given most expensive remote, towers and DIY wall estimate is $10077. You can save $1000 if you go bookshelves up front. This extra $1000 leaves a healthy budget for room DIY treatments. A very important upgrade IMO.

This is a healthy budget and a system of this level will leave you wanting for nothing if you set it up right. :T


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

I should mention the Marantz is an excellent value for current non immersive offerings. I do not recommend buying a next gen AVR till the immersive audio formats are established and HDCP 2.2 is available across the board.

Wait year and buy the receiver that does 4K and immersive audio for less $.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What is "BB gear" ?
Sorry but that went over my head.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

10x18 is a small space.
What is your layout plan?


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Best buy. 

At $10k best buy should be off the table for speakers IMO. Better value/performance ratio elsewhere.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I would buy a cheap 32" television for $300, then write a check for $9,700 to yours truly, and call it a day.

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Best Buy was all I could think of but with $10K (presumably) to spend I thought BB had to mean something else.

Chris, I see you live in McKinney, (leaving your wallet at home just so you don't make any hasty decisions) you need to take a little trip to Star Power located on the North tollway around Beltline.
Once you finish visiting (not buying) mosey on over to the Best Buy at 75 and Park Ln...(they have a real Magnolia store there) and visit with those fine people.

After you visit those two places report back on what you like and if necessary i will point you to another couple places.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

In a 10x18 space I would be looking at a 60 - 65" TV instead of a projector, but that's just me.
How is the seating going to be placed in the room?
If it is going to be against the back wall 5.1 channels will fill the room with plenty of sound.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I knew this would be silly to some but thanks for the opinions and suggestions. Here is my predicament: I have been to Starpower, the newly designed Magnolia in Frisco, Stereo East, and a few other smaller HT shops in the Dallas area and I can't make my dang mind up on what to purchase. I have spent 6-8 months researching, learning, and reading and have ended up with analysis paralysis. I have heard all the speakers that the local shops push including Golden Ear, PSB, Klipsch, Martin Logan, Revel, Def Tech, and B&W and to be honest, have both liked and not liked each of them depending on the day and source material playing at the time. I have read reviews on all the ID speaker companies this site recommends and I think where I have landed is to take advantage of the SVS home trial period and see what they sound like in my room. Then for if some reason they don't meet my expectation, can fall back to a B&M shop and go from there. 

I'm sold on the Oppo, thx for that. Recommendations and opinions on projectors are all over the map with Epson, Sony, and JVC although most shops around here highly recommend JVC. A4L on the receiver and last years flagship unit with XT32 is a no brainier. So I'm really just stuck on speakers. 

As to the questions on the room: yes I'm well aware the room is small. With the home plan we built, I didn't have much say in the matter. I'm going with 5.2 but with the duet mode capability of the SVS surrounds, may play around with 7.2. My equipment will be in the rear of the room with the back row of seating on a 12" riser at a 15 foot viewing distance. Front row at 9 feet from the screen. Two rows of three setup IOOIOI pushed to one side of the room leaving a 26" isle on the other side. At 9 feet from the front row to the screen, I'm going with a 96" screen that gets me close enough to the 1.5x ratio recommended with regard to screen width over distance to front row of seating. Yes it'll be cozy but with the lights down and the system rockin', I'm not worried about it. 

I'm about 2-3 months away from pulling the trigger and will continue to update my build thread. Thanks again for everyone's continued advice and encouragement. Been fun learning about this great hobby.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have auditioned some pretty good stuff. I can add a couple more to consider that would fit your budget, especially if you want dynamics and the subtle;
RBH Sound 661-SE/R
Triad In-room Silver


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

nova said:


> Sounds like you have auditioned some pretty good stuff. I can add a couple more to consider that would fit your budget, especially if you want dynamics and the subtle;
> RBH Sound 661-SE/R
> Triad In-room Silver


Thanks for this. The Triads look very interesting and quite impressive. Have you heard them?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, it seems like you have done your due diligence, you have visited some excellent HT shops.
Sorry to hear you did not find exactly what you are looking for.

I don't remember what the B&W 805D's or the Sonus Faber equivalent are selling for at Magnolia but if you can fit three of those up front and into your speaker budget there's not going to be anything to criticize as far as the front speakers are concerned....but those may be to $$$$


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

chashint said:


> Well, it seems like you have done your due diligence, you have visited some excellent HT shops.
> Sorry to hear you did not find exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> I don't remember what the B&W 805D's or the Sonus Faber equivalent are selling for at Magnolia but if you can fit three of those up front and into your speaker budget there's not going to be anything to criticize as far as the front speakers are concerned....but those may be to $$$$


I could do the Sonus Venere system in my budget but the 805D's may be a little more than I want to spend.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like you are on the right track. Auditioning speakers is a lot of fun. Bring a buddy along to help you choose once you have it narrowed down. Bring them in cold, not having heard any of them. You will get honest feedback from freash ears.

Funny story, I ended up replacing my HT speakers while shopping as the buddy for someone else. They were on closeout and too good a deal to pass up. Keep you eyes open for demos and open boxed stuff at high end stores. There are many people who bring speakers back after a home audition. Thîs can save you $.

You are hung up on the thought of brand x = better.

I know of a JBL ES system and a Tannoy precision system where the JBL sounds better. How is this possible?! The speakers fit the room better and the sub is better integrated with the mains.

Just to be clear, $2000 system sounding better than a $6500 system.

Your room and setup will factor heavily into your end performance. I still vote bookshelves in your small room.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It was just pure chance that I stumbled onto the Park Ln BB Magnolia store, we had stopped in on the way home from work because I wanted to get a 'The Wall' CD and I always do a drive by through the audio gear at any BB just to see what's in the stores.
At that time the Magnolia was barely open, they had the 800 series B&W, some McIntosh, and an Adcom receiver along with some other more common stuff.
I was very impressed with the staff and very pleased to see the higher quality gear being available through BBQ.
Park Ln is not in my normal traffic path, but on occasion I will go to that BB just to see what is on the Magnolia floor, I think the Sonus Faber speakers sound phenomenal and they are beautiful on top of that.

I don't know if you have people that will go with you to audition speakers or not.
When I was shopping I whittled it down on my own but made my wife (violin player), her sister (trumpet player), and my brother (radio player haha), go with me three times to get some additional input.
Three times was their absolute limit for speaker shopping.

If you need a speaker shopping buddy I could hit Star Power and BB (Frisco is ok if they have the high end Magnolia) with you on a Saturday.
Probably needs to be on a Saturday we don't have ice in the weather forecast.
I probably won't be much help to you, but I like visiting the HiFi gear once in a while and my normal crew (wife, brother, SIL) just roll their eyes into the back of their heads when I mention it these days.
I also don't think spending $10k on a HT is crazy, and once you start plopping down money in chunks that budget goes fast.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You can get a nice power conditioner at A4L
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...m5300-pm-11-outlet-clean-power-level-4/1.html
The SVS speakers are very nice and the dipole surrounds are great for sides. If your looking at doing rear surrounds you may prefer front facing speakers. You can also have a look at the Chane speakers http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-loudspeakers their A5rx won the $1000 speaker shootout


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

With that amount of budget I'd stay away from BB, even the Magnolia stores. They have nice equipment but you may be better off with an ID company for value. With companies like SVS, PSA, Axiom or Aperion you can try the speakers in your own home and send them back if you're within the trial period of 30 or 45 days if you're not happy. Free shipping with some of them, and you'll avoid the sales tax too.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you plan on running Atmos "someday" I recommend you lay out the speaker locations and prewire.

You can get discounted MLs online at places like http://www.newaudiovideo.com/martin-logan-m-98.html
MLs Love power, if I were to go that route I would certainly look at separates. Probably a Marantz 7701/8801 for accessories4less and an Emotiva amp.

Projectors I still like the Panny that allow you to switch between HD and Cinemascope widths. For a screen Tonyvb uses a Jamestown screen that I think is excellent for the money. Bluray I would currently just get a Sony on sale until the new Oppo comes out


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

No EMOTIVA gear listed... !!
I say get some separates from EMOTIVA. Great stuff and the new processor is amazing for the price.

The XMC1 is a great way to start. Plus if you join the e club you can save 15-25%

Can you go for any DIY products? If yes that changes what you can get for 10K dramatically. Even getting a flat pack and some clearwaves 4tSE's would be awesome. 

for ATMOS and surrounds check out the VOLTS on DIYSOUNDGROUP.

DIY screens as well....


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone officially reviewed the Emotiva XMC-1? Does Clearwaves sell the kits WITH the cabinet?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Andre said:


> Has anyone officially reviewed the Emotiva XMC-1? Does Clearwaves sell the kits WITH the cabinet?


http://www.xmc-1.com/ but you can real all about it from the forums..

and you the most you can get is a Flat pack which is a pretty good deal.

http://www.clearwavespeakers.com/webapps/p/98515/300200/961095


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

chris0228 said:


> Thanks for this. The Triads look very interesting and quite impressive. Have you heard them?


I have the RBH 661-SE but have listened to the 661-SE/R at the RBH Sound facility in Layton. I think they are a very good value and, to my ears, sound fantastic.

I have also heard the Triad's, though not as intimately familiar with them, in a home theater setting. These are also a great speaker though I don't think quite as good a value but only because of the ~30% higher price.

You can see my 661-SE in a little more detail in this thread.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

fschris said:


> http://www.xmc-1.com/ but you can real all about it from the forums..
> and you the most you can get is a Flat pack which is a pretty good deal.
> http://www.clearwavespeakers.com/webapps/p/98515/300200/961095


Just checked the owners thread in the other forum.
There are still plenty of problems with the xmc1.
By the time Emotivia gets it fixed (if ever) Marantz (for one) will have their second generation Atmos processor on the shelf and the rest will have second generation AVRs available.
Each to their own choices, but even if Dirac was fixed I just don't see the value in the xmc1 since it already has obsolete hardware that won't get any better a year from now.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

chashint said:


> Just checked the owners thread in the other forum.
> There are still plenty of problems with the xmc1.
> By the time Emotivia gets it fixed (if ever) Marantz (for one) will have their second generation Atmos processor on the shelf and the rest will have second generation AVRs available.
> Each to their own choices, but even if Dirac was fixed I just don't see the value in the xmc1 since it already has obsolete hardware that won't get any better a year from now.


I think Emotiva is really offering something better than marantz with dirac. They are pushing the envelope in the 2K price range as well. There may be some hiccups....but the DIRAC is probably over many peoples heads in getting it set up properly. Its definitely is not for everyone. The UMC200 is a good option as well.... pretty solid IMO. I have one and have zero issues.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a very similar room and budget to start with. Ended up with:

Onkyo TXNR-929 (not separates, but I'm happy)

Missed on the BD player, no Oppo but a good Panasonic DMP-BDT220

Epson 5030UB 

And after a lot of research and a 30-day trial that sealed the deal, I went with RSL's surround package. Free shipping, iniding return shipping if you aren't happy during their trial period. There are tons of great reviews on them, the one that did it for me was the Sound & Vision one. 

My room is a bit larger, oddly-shaped, and I play near reference level often so I upped from their CG24 5.1 package and added a 2.1 stereo package making a 7.2 that just rips. 

http://rslspeakers.com/product/cg24-5-1-home-theater-speaker-system-2/#.VMWtMkZHbv4

They're worth a call to discuss your thoughts and plans. Howard (owner) is very hands-on. If you send him a drawing, he will advise you on speaker sections and placement. The money they saved me was substantial and I could literally not be happier anywhere near this price range.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you made any progress chris? Curious if you found any stuff you liked and splurged on yet.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure have. Here is the equipment I will order:

Epson 5030ub - Refurbished from Visual Apex

Elite Aeon Zero Edge Screen - 100"

SVS Ultra Bookshelf System - 5 Channel

SVS PB-2000

Oppo 103d BD Player

Yamaha RX-A3040

Went back and forth on the Ultra Towers vs Bookshelfs and with the width of room only being 10 feet, I opted for the Bookshelfs. Spoke to SVS in detail about the sub choices and for mostly movies, the ported is the way to go. Again, due to room size limitations, only 1 of the PB2Ks will fit nicely up front. The only thing I may change would be to go with the RX-A2040 and a three channel EMotiva amp for the front stage. We'll see. Thanks for everyone's help. Pics to come.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

chris0228 said:


> Sure have. Here is the equipment I will order:
> 
> Epson 5030ub - Refurbished from Visual Apex
> 
> ...


Getting that Emotiva amp will make a huge difference. In fact you can get a UPA100 and XPA2 and your system will rock... Ya for spending other peoples money!


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow! Looks like you are really going to have a fantastic setup. Very cool.

Glad we were of some help. Cheers.


----------



## DallasYbarra (Aug 3, 2015)

Have you considered Aperion? They have a great in home audition period.


----------

